# Pair Bonding



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, the new bird (tentatively named Charlie) seems to be settling in well. He is in the spare bedroom with KD to let him adjust to the changes and to give them a chance to bond. He is already claiming a nest site on top of the filing cabinet (nestbowl on towel in kitty litter tray). However, when KD responds to his calls by flying to the nest area, he attacks her and chases her away! All the pairs I've been given were already bonded so I don't know if this is this normal behavior . Does claiming and defending territory develop before being ready to pair with a mate? She is definitely willing and will walk up and kiss him right on the beak (in broad daylight!! :O ). He hangs around her, but more like flocking than pair bond. He is a young bird (this year's hatch), so my question - is this a developmental stage or is something else going on?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, it sounds to me like a developmental thing - his being young and maybe trying to establish to KD that he'll be boss. If she keeps kissing him he'll probably change real quick.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What your seeing is normal. They are just being coy with each other. If he was "serious" she wouldn't keep going back for more. I would bet that in 24 hours they are totally in love with each other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Does claiming and defending territory develop before being ready to pair with a mate? She is definitely willing and will walk up and kiss him right on the beak (in broad daylight!! :O ). He hangs around her, but more like flocking than pair bond. He is a young bird (this year's hatch), so my question - is this a developmental stage or is something else going on?


Hi TerriB,

If he is a little young he may not be looking for a mate, but he is definitely looking for real estate where he can set up house. Eventually when he is mature, perhaps he is already, he will flirt and eventually try to lure her to to his "cubby", condo, wherever he claims as his home.

Hens will usually be attracted to males that have nice roomy cubbies, the higher the better.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, thanks for the information. It will be interesting watching things develop!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, you all called it right on the money. This afternoon, they were cuddled in the nest together - KD grooming under his chin and Charlie with his eyes closed, just enjoying the attention.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, that is such good news. Post some pictures. 

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Charlie Update*

Hope to get pictures this weekend, but so far the weather is not cooperating.  It's been interesting, watching as Charlie gradually displays more mature behaviors. He roo-coos inside the nestbox, but only watches the other males strut outside. Both the other pairs are in courtship mode now, so the flight pen is a bit chaotic. Charlie tries to tag along with the other birds, but Bliss and Walter keep chasing him away from their hens.

KD seems a bit disappointed that this young male isn't ready to be a stud. Sometimes she'll even make flirty flights in front of one of the other males. This morning, Charlie was crouched in the nestbox, twiddling a discarded flight feather. I handed him a pine needle and he accepted it and added it to the feather. Progress! Later this afternoon I saw KD and Charlie laying together in their doorway...he was grooming her head so tenderly and she looked so happy!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Sounds like a positive update with Charlie I'm happy to read that he and KD are getting along better now. If it's any consolation, Ricky is still behaving very much like a "teenage" pigeon. At a year and 1/2 old, he's so timid and insecure still and I'm starting to wonder if he's got a thing for his dad!!! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> KD seems a bit disappointed that this young male isn't ready to be a stud. Sometimes she'll even make flirty flights in front of one of the other males. This morning, Charlie was crouched in the nestbox, twiddling a discarded flight feather. I handed him a pine needle and he accepted it and added it to the feather. Progress! Later this afternoon I saw KD and Charlie laying together in their doorway...he was grooming her head so tenderly and she looked so happy!!!


In time Charlie will mature completely and also get used to his new home. Remember he is not only young, but he is the new kid in town, so he has to find his place among the older males as well as develop a bond with KD.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, isn't it so sweet when they do things like Charlie taking the pine needle from you and adding it to the nest. That is the kind of thing that just endears them to me so much.

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Bloody Nose*

Charlie is maturing - roo-cooing and tail dragging and has even been seen breeding with KD. His voice has changed and no longer sounds like a duck impersonating Woody the Woodpecker. He and KD are at the courtship phase where he doesn't want to let her out of his sight.

Although I have not observed any fights with the other two males, Charlie has had a bruised or bloody nose (cere) for over a week now. It will improve for a few days, then get worse. Is this normal territorial fighting or should I be concerned? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

It sounds like he is fighting for territory. 

If the blood on the cere is not going away then he must be doing battle everyday. 

Hamilton got beat up by Arnold, when Arnold took away one of his cubbies. Hamilton was a mess, cere all bloody and torn, Things were settled between the two after a day, and he healed within five days. I gave him a garlic capsule everyday & colloidal silver for infection , and that sure helped him recover. He didn't want to eat much for the first few days either.

You might want to pull him out of there, if the battle continues and the cere is not getting a chance to heal.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Here's Charlie!*

Hope you are all enjoying some free time over the holidays. Charlie has integrated nicely with the other birds and it's been fun watching him mature. As you can see in this recent photo of him with KD at their nest box, they make a lovely pair. Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions. Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and the best of New Years!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are beautiful little birds, Terri! Lucky you and lucky them!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*What a GREAT ending for the year end: all's well that ends well!

KD and Charlie look wonderful together. They are lovely birds!*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so pretty and cute.
Thanks for sharing their pic.

Reti


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Very pretty birds and they are so cute together!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cute little couple!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terri,

Those are really beautiful birds, KD and Charlie are so cute together  

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks! Yeah, I'm so glad things have settled down. I'm not used to having a teenager around!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Charlie's Setting on Eggs!*

KD finally decided that Charlie was mature enough to be her mate and yesterday laid her second egg! I've read that sometimes young birds take a while to figure things out, but Charlie is right in there, taking his shift on the nest. What a good bird! 

I'm used to the older couples' reliable cycles so waiting for this pair to settle was nerve-wracking. Charlie did so much tail dragging this past month that his white tail feathers have a tan edge. Even though I swap out all the eggs, it's still a good feeling to see them behaving as a bonded pair.


----------

